# Trying to wire motor



## songbird (Jul 1, 2012)

Help! I' m trying to wire an older motor to a drum switch, so as to have a reverse in my 9" sb lathe. The motor is a craftsman general purpose motor, model 113.12140, mfg. model ks608sk-1941. At the motor wire connection, there are 4 wires. power is connected to two of them, there is 2 additional wires,a yellow and a blue wire. On the back of the connection cover, is says to change direction, swap the connection to the yellow and blue wire. I've been trying to attach pictures, but cannot tell if they are attached. I'm trying to hook up to a dayton drum switch, which has a diagram on the inside of the cover, which might as well be written in chinese, (not for a carpenter to understand). The motor is a capacitor start, single phase, 110volt. Anybody know if this motor is capable of working foward and reverse? Any chance somebody can send a "simple" line drawing of how to hook up. I've looked at past posts, but so far, no help. Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, it's reversible, and you can do it with the drum switch. Would you happen to have the number of the switch?

The object is to have one position of the switch pass the 120 straight thru, and the yellow and blue leads wired (separately) to be as they are now, and on the reverse position of the switch, have the 120 still straight thru, but have the yellow and blue swapped. It's not as hard as it sounds, but you will need to extend the yellow and blue wires to the switch. Of course, they needn't be yellow and blue, as long as they are properly marked so you can identify them.


----------



## songbird (Jul 2, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Yes, it's reversible, and you can do it with the drum switch. Would you happen to have the number of the switch?
> 
> The object is to have one position of the switch pass the 120 straight thru, and the yellow and blue leads wired (separately) to be as they are now, and on the reverse position of the switch, have the 120 still straight thru, but have the yellow and blue swapped. It's not as hard as it sounds, but you will need to extend the yellow and blue wires to the switch. Of course, they needn't be yellow and blue, as long as they are properly marked so you can identify them.



You know, I "think" I get it, after studying the switch for hours. In one position of the switch, (with 120 straight thru), the yellow wire is energised by the hot side of power coming in, the blue wire is energised by the neutral, when you throw the switch the other direction, the yellow is powered by the neutral and the blue powered by the "hot side. Does that sound right?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 2, 2012)

Jim,

What you have is a single-voltage motor and yes, it is meant to be reversed. Download the manual at:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4796 and take a look at Figure 6.

The Dayton switch wiring can be seen at: http://pequclay.jimdo.com/2012/06/11/dayton-2x440-drum-switch-wiring-diagram/  Unfortunately, it is for a dual-voltage motor, but that only means I'll need to explain how your installation will differ.

The diagram inside the switch cover should reference terminal numbers, probably cast into the plastic next to each of the screws. I'll assume that the diagram on the link is the same as the one inside the cover.

Connect your white supply wire to terminal 2 of the switch and the black one to terminal 6. 

Connect one of the two power wires from the motor to terminal 2 with the white supply wire.

Connect the other motor power wire to terminal 5 and add a wire from 5 to terminal 3.

Connect the blue motor wire to terminal 1 of the switch and the yellow wire to terminal 4.

Place the handle of the switch to the centre 'Off' position and plug the power cord in. Turn the switch to the 'Forward' position. It should start. If it is turning backwards, shut down, unplug the cord and swap the ble and yellow wires at the switch. 

Hope this works for you. Difficult to advise without pictures.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 2, 2012)

No that isn't right. In no switch position should the incoming (line) voltage be applied directly to either the blue or the yellow wire. They go to separate coils in the motor that make it start in one direction or the other. The line voltage should either be off or on, and the same two wires energized the same way in either switch position. The changes are only in the blue and yellow. I'll try an ASCII sketch. No promises this will be readable.


Normal rotation:


L L B Y (from motor)
| |    | |
| |    | |
| |    | |
- -    - - < Contacts
| |    | | 
| |    | |
| |    | |
| |    | |

To Motor


Reverse rotation:

L L   B Y (from motor)
| |    | |
| |    | |
| |    | |
- -    - - < Contacts
| |      X 
| |    | |
| |    | |
| |    | |
       L L Y B

To Motor

Edit: I see Hawkeye has come to the rescue while I was drawing pictures. Thanks!

Edit; Edit: The "No that isn't right" was not aimed at Hawkeye. It was for the OP. No offense intended.


----------



## songbird (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info, the vintagemachinery link was GREAT! The way this Dayton switch is made, in one direction it ties terminals 1-2-4 together, and 3-5-6 together, in the other direction, it ties 1-2-3, & 4-5-6 together. If I add a wire tieing 3 & 5 together, I believe it will make a dead short, as this will connect both sides of incoming power tegether. Some drum switches may not be like this one, it has tabs that connects 3 terminals at a time. The link for the dayton switch is exactly how you discribed, same model switch, but I can't help feeling that it only connects the cross terminals, or 2 at a time. I wish I could send pics, but having problems uploading. Am I'm full of bologna? Thanks, Jim.


Hawkeye said:


> Jim,
> 
> What you have is a single-voltage motor and yes, it is meant to be reversed. Download the manual at:
> 
> ...


----------



## songbird (Jul 2, 2012)

songbird said:


> Thanks for the info, the vintagemachinery link was GREAT! The way this Dayton switch is made, in one direction it ties terminals 1-2-4 together, and 3-5-6 together, in the other direction, it ties 1-2-3, & 4-5-6 together. If I add a wire tying 3 & 5 together, I believe it will make a dead short, as this will connect both sides of incoming power together. Some drum switches may not be like this one, it has tabs that connects 3 terminals at a time. The link for the Dayton switch is exactly how you described, same model switch, but I can't help feeling that it only connects the cross terminals, or 2 at a time. I wish I could send pics, but having problems uploading. Am I'm full of bologna? Thanks, Jim.



SUCCESS!!!!!! I did not add the jumper wire between terminals #3 & #5, (my switch actually makes that connection, 1/2 the time), it worked! Thanks everyone, Jim.
p.s. I've had 4 licensed electricians tell me the motor would not run in reverse.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 2, 2012)

Great news! Having a license doesn't always mean anything more than you studied and passed the test. Some retain the material and put it to use. Those are the electricians to listen to and get help from. The others...not so much. It not easy to tell them apart at a glance, but it shows after a time.

Glad you got it sorted. Might be a good opportunity to mark the wires and connections for whenever you need to get into it again. Plus it's fresh on your mind. Draw a couple of diagrams as well.


----------

